# Soundstream Ref 1.1000 Help



## Jody40 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello,

Been awhile since I've posted anything but I'm needing some help. I just got a Ref 1.1000 off of ebay and the seller said it was a working amp but when I took the bottom off to inspect as I always do before powering up I found 2 of the SMD Caps (CA7 and CA12) gone and from the picture you can tell they got smoked. It's on the Right side input/preamp and if the numbers for the caps were printed on top I could get them off of the Left side input/preamp but they are not. Is there anyone who could help with this issue? I've been waiting for awhile to get my hands on one and now that I have one I want to make sure I've got it right before I install it in place of my Ref 1000S I repaired last year. I've Ohmed out the power supply section and output section and found no issues so I think the previous owner over powered the input stage by not adjusting the gain correctly.


----------

